

Man who traveled to every country explains most difficult places to visit and why - altern8
http://www.businessinsider.com/man-who-traveled-to-every-country-on-earth-the-the-most-difficult-places-to-visit-and-why-2015-9

======
gwern
Original was already submitted.

~~~
altern8
Oops, my bad.

